# Images from Cyprus - paphos region.



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right section so mods feel free to move as please?!









Walking round the 'tomb of the kings' world heritage site was tough going in the heat.









Solarmeter reading at around 11.30am, on some days the reading at 1pm was 11.1









Resident of one nook and crannies in one of the many tombs spread across the heritage site European Tarantula - _Chaetopelma Gracile._









The place was crawling with wildlife,this is a burrow of a Spiney-footed Lizard - _acanthodactylus schreiberi _was only meters from the shore line.









Spiney-footed Lizard - _acanthodactylus schreiberi_









Spiney-footed Lizard - _acanthodactylus schreiberi_










Snake Eyed Lizard -_ophisops elegans schlueteri_









Snake Eyed Lizard -_ophisops elegans schlueteri_









Arse end of one of several black Whip snakes _dolichophis jugularis_ I see, where-abouts it seemed I was always on the wrong side of a fence?!


















Essential camouflage for the guys at the bottom of the food chain.​


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

Swallow?









Bird of prey - poss Kestrel??










Hooded Crow - _Corvus cornix_









Moorish Gecko - _Hemidactylus turcicus_ found hunting round a night light.









♂ Troodos Lizard - _phoenicolacerta troodica_ in the foliage not to far from are hotel room.









♀Troodos Lizard - _phoenicolacerta troodica_










Starred Agama - _Laudakia stellio cypriaca_ @ world heritage site.









Starred Agama - _Laudakia stellio cypriaca._









Starred Agama - _Laudakia stellio cypriaca._









Starred Agama - _Laudakia stellio cypriaca._









Kotschy's Gecko - _Cytopdion kotschyi_ found around the retreat of the above agamid. Poss my favorite image of the trip. 

DEANO


----------



## Yoohoo (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool lizards, look like you had a good time.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Turkish gecko not Moorish


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

tahts some excelent prictures mate, I love the _Cytopdion kotschyi pic.

jay
_


----------



## smileyculture (Jul 28, 2006)

kettykev said:


> Turkish gecko not Moorish


Yep I know - my bad.. I was explaining the difference between Turkish and moorish geckos to me mother at the time of writing lol.. By the time I noticed I couldnt change.



Spikebrit said:


> tahts some excelent prictures mate, I love the _Cytopdion kotschyi pic._
> 
> _jay_


Cheers Jay


----------

